# Vanilla Fragrance Oils



## KathyB (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, all.  Some of my customers are asking me for a vanilla perfume.  To that end I have ordered vanilla fo's from various places.  I  have Warm Vanilla Sugar which is nice but too sweet for some people, so I was trying to come up with my own recipe that is nice.  BUT, I have a question for you all.  Every vanilla fo that I order and try on my skin turns an icky, musty, washoffrightaway smell.  Even if I mix with other fo's.  No matter how yummy the vanillas may smell in the bottle, they all turn on my skin (Warm Vanilla Sugar does not - it stays nice).  I haven't formulated anything to try on other people!  Is this just me?  In the past I have had problems with most perfumes in the marketplace turning bad on my skin.  So I am not sure if it is me or the vanillas I have gotten - I have gotten them from Aroma Haven, Elements, Etsy, Brambleberry, Peak, Nature's Garden.  Would like  your opinion.  Thanks!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 7, 2011)

For a perfume, I would go with Vanilla absolute.


----------



## KathyB (Nov 7, 2011)

The absolutes are very expensive.  But I read that some manufacturers diffuse the absolute with jojoba oil.  Do you recommend this?  It's a cheaper way to go.  Do you know of any reputable purveyors?  Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 7, 2011)

KathyB said:
			
		

> The absolutes are very expensive.  But I read that some manufacturers diffuse the absolute with jojoba oil.  Do you recommend this?  It's a cheaper way to go.  Do you know of any reputable purveyors?  Thanks!


I got my vanilla absolute from here. A little bit goes a long way. http://www.edenbotanicals.com/essential ... ylang.html


----------



## KathyB (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link.  Can vanilla absolute be mixed with fo's?


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 8, 2011)

KathyB said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link.  Can vanilla absolute be mixed with fo's?


You're welcome. Sure you can mix it with FO's.


----------



## my2scents (Nov 9, 2011)

Vanilla Oak from Brambleberry is amazing! not super sweet but Vanilla aged in oak barrels. Everyone loves it , even non vanilla lovers!


----------



## paillo (Nov 9, 2011)

my2scents said:
			
		

> Vanilla Oak from Brambleberry is amazing! not super sweet but Vanilla aged in oak barrels. Everyone loves it , even non vanilla lovers!



rats, i don't see vanilla oak on their site. i do, however, see a non-discoloring vanilla, how exciting! anyone tried this?


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 9, 2011)

paillo said:
			
		

> my2scents said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The non-discoloring vanilla smells like play dough to me after the cure.


----------



## paillo (Nov 9, 2011)

ewwwww, i guess i won't be trying the non-discoloring version, hee hee


----------



## kbuska (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm also looking for a good Vanilla. I want a lavender vanilla!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

fragrant oils used in aroma candles can be explored for soap making too..... check out the fragrances that are very soothing...


----------



## carebear (Nov 10, 2011)

aromaworks said:
			
		

> fragrant oils used in aroma candles can be explored for soap making too..... check out the fragrances that are very soothing...



some fragrance oils used for candles are safe for use in personal care products (leave on &/or wash off products), others are not.   check with the supplier.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2011)

I love Vanilla Bean from NG... don't know if this helps. Super strong and long lasting, smells great! You don't have to use a lot of it.

(discolors cocoa brown in CP.)


----------



## KathyB (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the Vanilla Oak from Brambleberry.  I like it - it's a bit different - kinda masculine smelling to me.  I haven't tried that one on my skin (btw I always highly dilute fragrances in fco or lotion base before putting on my skin).  FCO has no smell of its own so it doesn't interfere with the smell of the fo.


----------



## my2scents (Nov 19, 2011)

paillo said:
			
		

> my2scents said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its in the limited edition section


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2011)

Vanilla Oak is very masculine smelling, and also very strong. I still have some left that I made several months ago at 1 oz pp, and it's waaay strong still. If I did it again, I would go. 75 or even .5 oz pp. Discoloration way surpisingly minimal. Color looks like coffe with lots of cream, which to me matched the scent rather well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Vanilla lavendar is a popular fragrance. I go for dark smells like dark amber, caravan spice blends, sandalwood, and fresh smells like aspen cologne.


----------



## krissy (Dec 22, 2011)

you might want to ask other peoples opinions of the scents you already have. i know on me personally i can not wear rose, anything rose turns into this ugly smell that i cant stand. but put the same mix on someone else and it is fine. i think it is just my own body chemistry that doesnt agree with rose scent. perhaps the same holds true for you and vanilla


----------



## sandman_max (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah - I'd be _really_ careful about putting full-strength FOs on my skin.  I was just playing with a blend, left 8 drops in the bottom of a plastic dixie cup and went off to run some errands.  When I came back a couple hours later, it had completely eaten through the bottom of the plastic cup.


----------

